# NY Times Article on British Repayment of Historic Debts



## Cat's Cradle (Jan 7, 2015)

No commentary except that I found this article on debt repayment fascinating. I imagine every country must have similar financial responsibilities from the past that the current generations are paying off (and that future generations will also be responsible for).

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/28/w...31&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=IntlAudDev&_r=0

(Hope my choice of sub-forums is correct! )


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 7, 2015)

Fascinating - I never realised that there was so much historical debt still on the books. The surprise is that they haven't been cleared earlier - certainly welcome that they expect to the tidied up!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 7, 2015)

From 1720? wow.


----------

